# Stromerzeuger will nicht.....



## Nutts (29 Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mein Stromerzeuger liefert mir im Leerlauf eine Spannung von 4,8V (Soll 230V)
                                                              Frequenz von ca 140Hz (soll 50Hz)
                                                              Kondensator hat 18uf statt 12uf.....
der Motor ist ein Endress ESE 30 BS/S

wo ist mein bgedankenfehler?


----------



## bike (29 Juni 2012)

Ohne Last würde ich messen.

Was ist dein Problem?
Wenn du eine Lampe ansteckst, leuchtet die?


bike


----------



## Nutts (29 Juni 2012)

Leerlauf ist für mich ohne Last... Ich hab keine 4V Lampe.....


----------



## Nutts (29 Juni 2012)

hoffentlich ist die spule nicht kaputti....


----------



## gravieren (29 Juni 2012)

Hi

Hat er eine Erreger-spule  ?

Falls ja, welche Spannung hat diese.

Gruß Karl


----------



## bike (29 Juni 2012)

Nutts schrieb:


> Leerlauf ist für mich ohne Last... Ich hab keine 4V Lampe.....



Ich meinte eine 220V Lampe?
Es gibt Regler, die einen Strom brauchen um funktionieren und regeln zu können.
Was funktioniert nicht?


bike


----------



## Nutts (29 Juni 2012)

Hallo Karl,

ich schilder es am besten ausführlicher:
Ich habe einen Endress ESE 30 BS/S. Der Verbrennungsmotor läuft. Auch der Elektromotor dreht sich. Nun währe meiner Vermutung nach das dieser Verbrenner den synchronmotor übersteuert. allerdings ist die verblommte schraube (werkseinstellung) NICHT bewegt worden. bei der hohen frequenz würde ich es daher irgendwie annehmen. wir haben den vergaser reguliert und die frequenz geht etwas runter allderings die spannung bleibt dieselbe.... ich nehme an das man eine erreger spule hat... der spannungsabfall lässt die vermutung leider zu


----------



## Nutts (29 Juni 2012)

bike, wir haben  einen heizstrahler 1000 watt und einen bohrer angeschlossen....


----------



## Nutts (29 Juni 2012)

beides funktionierte nicht, magnetisieren (mit 9V), alles probiert......


----------



## mariob (29 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
lieber TE, lies Dir das nochmal durch und stell Dir mal vor Du wärst jemand anders, vielleicht sogar jemand, der sich mit sowas auskennt:



Nutts schrieb:


> Hallo Karl,
> 
> ich schilder es am besten ausführlicher:
> Ich habe einen Endress ESE 30 BS/S. Der Verbrennungsmotor läuft. Auch der Elektromotor dreht sich. Nun währe meiner Vermutung nach das dieser Verbrenner den synchronmotor übersteuert. allerdings ist die verblommte schraube (werkseinstellung) NICHT bewegt worden. bei der hohen frequenz würde ich es daher irgendwie annehmen. wir haben den vergaser reguliert und die frequenz geht etwas runter allderings die spannung bleibt dieselbe.... ich nehme an das man eine erreger spule hat... der spannungsabfall lässt die vermutung leider zu



Das mit dem Verbrennungsmotor scheint ja noch logisch, was zum Teufel aber ist ein Elektromotor an einem Stromerzeuger? Wie kann ein "Verbrenner" einen Syncronmotor übersteuern? Erkläre das bitte anhand anerkannter Physik. Muß ich weitermachen?
Mein Tip, wenn das so eine 99Euro Stänkerbüchse ist, ist das ein Fall für den Wertstoffhof. Ansonsten ist der Elektromaschinenbauer Deines geringsten Mißtrauens Dein Freund.

Sorry und Gruß
Mario


----------



## PCE-5Smp (7 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

an mariob


> was zum Teufel aber ist ein Elektromotor an einem Stromerzeuger?


na etwas was du anscheinend nicht weißt. Die genannte Synchronmaschine ist sowohl Motor als auch Generator. und das ist anerkannte Physik. Im Fall des Stromerzeugers fungiert sie als Generator. Falls es dich beruhigt, es war sicher nur ein Schreibfehler. Und JA... ein Verbrenner kann einen Synchrongenerator unter- und übersteuern. Wie auch bei einem Asynchrongenerator ist die exakte Drehzahl des Verbrennungsmotors wichtig. Und die Leerlaufdrehzahl wird nunmal beim Briggs am Vergaser eingestellt, wie das Standgas bei älteren Autos. Er hat also bis dahin schonmal die richtigen Ansätze gehabt. Allerdings sollte man grundsätzlich wissen, dass die Schwankung der Nennspannung des Generators im Betrieb zwischen Leerlauf und Volllast nur 10% betragen darf.
Die gemessenen 140Hz allerdings sind mir auch noch nicht erklärlich. Wir prüfen für die Feuerwehr in unserem Landkreis einmal jährlich alle ihre Stromer. Aber dabei ist mir eine derart hohe Frequenz, vorausgesetzt es war kein Messfehler, ist mir bis jetzt nicht untergekommen.

Meine Empfehlung: die Synchronmaschine ausbauen, zerlegen, überprüfen

MfG


----------



## mariob (7 Juli 2012)

Hallo,


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Nutts (8 Juli 2012)

Ja danke ich habe mich wie PCE schreibt verschrieben! Ich meinte nicht den Elektromotor sondern den Generator es tut mir sehr sehr leid das ich mich verschrieben habe. <br>Es war also das Problem gegeben, das ich an meinem Generator im Leerlauf (also ohne Stromabnehmer) eine Spannung von ca. 4,75V messen konnte. Laut Herstellerangaben von Endress sollte diese jedoch ca. 240V betragen. Nachdem ich dann am Fliehkraftregler meine Spannung bis ca. 7 V hochgeregelt bekam, habe ich den Motor abgeschaltet und festgesetzt, danach habe ich das Gehäuse des Generators mit einem Elektroschraubendreher geöffnet und den Kondensator ausgebaut. Mit meinem Messgerät konnte ich feststellen, das dieser einen Durchgang von 7000 Ohm hat und er sich nicht mehr vollständig Laden lies. Darauf bin ich dann zum Fachgeschäft gegangen und habe mir einen neuen Kondensator geben lassen (ca. 10 Euro). Nachdem der baugleiche Kondensator in den Generator eingesetzt wurde und das Gehäuse wieder fachgerecht verschlossen war habe ich die Betriebsmittel nochmals überprüft und den B&S - Motor nocheinmal angezogen. Nach erneutem Messen stellte ich eine etwas zu hohe Leerlaufspannung fest, welche ich über den Fliehkraftregler und den Luftregler dann erneut auf die Werkeinstellung am Generator einstellte! Der Motor läuft außer in den ersten 10sek. ruhig und gleichmäßig und auch der Generator funktioniert wie erwartet. Jetzt kann ich mit meinem Generator endlich ELEKTROMOTOREN betreiben. <br><br>Danke für die Kritik !<br> <br>


----------



## PCE-5Smp (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo Nüsse,
sehr gute fachliche Beschreibung.... die wird Mario sicher gefallen

Problem gelöst und was gelernt.

Mfg


----------

